

Launching new platform and recruiting authors – Jean Guillon - guillon
http://www.linkedin.com/myGroups?trk=nav_responsive_sub_nav_groups
I will soon launch a new platform for authors who have to&#x2F;want to&#x2F;need to&#x2F;must say something about new gTLDs. Joining will be free and most articles posted will be accepted as long as they deal with new gTLDs.
======
pedalpete
I don't think this link goes where you think it goes.

